# Ebay killing on an FS-85 string trimmer



## pdqdl (Aug 20, 2018)

I bought a "parts-only" machine from Ebay because we needed the parts that looked real good in the pics. Beautiful machine showed up; the only thing wrong with it is the incorrect spark plug. 

The electrode was too long, piston contact seems to have shorted the electrodes. While we don't have it running yet, it has good compression & spark, and seems to have very little wear. Clutch, shaft, and lower trimmer parts seem to be in fine shape.
​
Sadly, I still need the parts for the other machines that were going to be rescued by the "parts-only" trimmer.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 20, 2018)

I don’t have trimmer CAD but you suck.

Rob a plug from one of the others!


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 21, 2018)

I mismanage a lawn service. We have TTD: trimmer-destruction disorder. What doesn't get worn out, gets run over, flung into a truck, clubbed on the ground or damaged in some other way.

So I have a constant need for more trimmers.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 21, 2018)

I can’t help you bud.

I only do chainsaws.

People come by here with other junk but I send ‘em packing.


----------

